# Errore di compilazione rasqal.

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

sono passato recentemente a Gentoo. Ho eseguito 2 aggiornamenti senza grandi problemi. 

L'ultimo aggiornamento al momento della compilazione ottengo questo errore di cui allego il log:

```

>>> Messages generated by process 21164 on 2013-05-19 16:19:11 CEST for package dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29:

ERROR: compile

ERROR: dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29 failed (compile phase):

  emake failed

If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29'`,

the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29'`.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/temp/environment'.

Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29'

S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29'

```

e questo è l'output emerge --info '=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29

```

Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.4, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.4.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.9-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8150_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4025944 total,    337716 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8375832 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 28 Apr 2013 15:00:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-movbe -mno-fma --param l1-cache-size=16  --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-movbe -mno-fma --param l1-cache-size=16  --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 arts bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3 qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 

ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad 

cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Qualche idea.

Grazie in anticipo.

Luciano

----------

## ago

Devi fornire il log intero, la parte che hai postato è completamente inutile.

----------

## Lux-68

 *ago wrote:*   

> Devi fornire il log intero, la parte che hai postato è completamente inutile.

 

Scusa se intendi il buid.log lo inserirei qui sotto ma è molto "corposo" quindi ne ho inserita una parta

```

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 consolekit crypt elibc_glibc kernel_linux mhash multilib pcre policykit userland_GNU xml

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking rasqal-0.9.29.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29 ...

 [32;01m*[0m Running elibtoolize in: rasqal-0.9.29/build/

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 [32;01m*[0m   Applying as-needed/2.4.2 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29 ...

 * econf: updating rasqal-0.9.29/build/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating rasqal-0.9.29/build/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --enable-pcre --disable-static --enable-xml2 --with-regex-library=pcre --with-digest-library=mhash --with-uuid-library=libuuid --with-decimal=mpfr --with-html-dir=/usr/share/doc/rasqal-0.9.29/html

-----cut-----

rowsource_rowsequence.lo rasqal_query_transform.lo rasqal_row.lo rasqal_engine_algebra.lo rasqal_triples_source.lo rasqal_rowsource_triples.lo rasqal_rowsource_filter.lo rasqal_rowsource_sort.lo rasqal_engine_sort.lo rasqal_rowsource_project.lo rasqal_rowsource_join.lo rasqal_rowsource_graph.lo rasqal_rowsource_distinct.lo rasqal_rowsource_groupby.lo rasqal_rowsource_aggregation.lo rasqal_rowsource_having.lo rasqal_rowsource_slice.lo rasqal_row_compatible.lo rasqal_format_table.lo rasqal_query_write.lo rasqal_format_json.lo rasqal_format_sv.lo rasqal_format_html.lo rasqal_format_rdf.lo rasqal_rowsource_assignment.lo rasqal_update.lo rasqal_triple.lo rasqal_data_graph.lo rasqal_prefix.lo rasqal_solution_modifier.lo rasqal_projection.lo rasqal_bindings.lo rasqal_service.lo rasqal_dataset.lo rasqal_random.lo rasqal_digest.lo rasqal_iostream.lo rasqal_regex.lo snprintf.lo rdql_lexer.lo rdql_parser.lo sparql_lexer.lo sparql_parser.lo     mt.lo seed.lo  -lraptor2  -L/usr/lib64 -lpcre -L/lib -lmhash -luuid  -lm  -

lmpfr  -lraptor2  -L/usr/lib64 -lpcre -L/lib -lmhash -luuid  -lm  -lmpfr 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared  -fPIC -DPIC  .libs/rasqal_algebra.o .libs/rasqal_expr.o .libs/rasqal_expr_evaluate.o .libs/rasqal_expr_datetimes.o .libs/rasqal_expr_numerics.o .libs/rasqal_expr_strings.o .libs/rasqal_general.o .libs/rasqal_query.o .libs/rasqal_query_results.o .libs/rasqal_engine.o .libs/rasqal_raptor.o .libs/rasqal_literal.o .libs/rasqal_formula.o .libs/rasqal_graph_pattern.o .libs/rasqal_map.o .libs/rasqal_feature.o .libs/rasqal_result_formats.o .libs/rasqal_xsd_datatypes.o .libs/rasqal_decimal.o .libs/rasqal_datetime.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource.o .libs/rasqal_format_sparql_xml.o .libs/rasqal_variable.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_empty.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_union.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_rowsequence.o .libs/rasqal_query_transform.o .libs/rasqal_row.o .libs/rasqal_engine_algebra.o .libs/rasqal_triples_source.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_triples.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_filter.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_sort.o .libs/rasqal_engine_sort.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_project.o .libs/rasqal_

rowsource_join.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_graph.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_distinct.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_groupby.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_aggregation.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_having.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_slice.o .libs/rasqal_row_compatible.o .libs/rasqal_format_table.o .libs/rasqal_query_write.o .libs/rasqal_format_json.o .libs/rasqal_format_sv.o .libs/rasqal_format_html.o .libs/rasqal_format_rdf.o .libs/rasqal_rowsource_assignment.o .libs/rasqal_update.o .libs/rasqal_triple.o .libs/rasqal_data_graph.o .libs/rasqal_prefix.o .libs/rasqal_solution_modifier.o .libs/rasqal_projection.o .libs/rasqal_bindings.o .libs/rasqal_service.o .libs/rasqal_dataset.o .libs/rasqal_random.o .libs/rasqal_digest.o .libs/rasqal_iostream.o .libs/rasqal_regex.o .libs/snprintf.o .libs/rdql_lexer.o .libs/rdql_parser.o .libs/sparql_lexer.o .libs/sparql_parser.o .libs/mt.o .libs/seed.o   -Wl,--as-needed -L/usr/lib64 -L/lib -lraptor2 -lpcre -lmhash -luuid -lm -lmpfr  -O2 -march=native -mno-movbe -mno-fma -O2 -march=native -mno-movbe -

mno-fma -Wl,-O1   -Wl,-soname -Wl,librasqal.so.3 -o .libs/librasqal.so.3.0.0

.libs/rasqal_expr_evaluate.o: In function `rasqal_expression_evaluate':

rasqal_expr_evaluate.c:(.text+0x1a2d): warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "librasqal.so.3" && ln -s "librasqal.so.3.0.0" "librasqal.so.3")

libtool: link: (cd ".libs" && rm -f "librasqal.so" && ln -s "librasqal.so.3.0.0" "librasqal.so")

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "librasqal.la" && ln -s "../librasqal.la" "librasqal.la" )

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29/src'

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29/src'

Making all in utils

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29/utils'

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../src  -I/usr/include/raptor2   -I/include -I/usr/include/uuid   -I../src -DRASQAL_INTERNAL=1   -O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-movbe -mno-fma --param l1-cache-size=16  --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -c roqet.c

roqet.c: In function ‘roqet_init_query’:

roqet.c:705:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

roqet.c:709:7: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

roqet.c: In function ‘roqet_write_indent’:

roqet.c:193:5: warning: ignoring return value of ‘fwrite’, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=link x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-movbe -mno-fma --param l1-cache-size=16  --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 `/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config raptor2 --libs` -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o roqet roqet.o  ../src/librasqal.la 

libtool: link: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -O2 -pipe -march=native -mno-movbe -mno-fma --param l1-cache-size=16 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=2048 -Wl,-O1 -o .libs/roqet roqet.o  -lraptor2 -Wl,--as-needed ../src/.libs/librasqal.so

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: warning: libicuuc.so.49, needed by /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../lib64/libraptor2.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.4/../../../../lib64/libraptor2.so: undefined reference to `unorm_quickCheck_49'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [roqet] Errore 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29/utils'

make: *** [all-recursive] Errore 1

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29 failed (compile phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29/work/rasqal-0.9.29'

```

Spero che sia sufficiente. Nel caso sia necessario altro fammelo sapere.

Grazie.

Luciano.

----------

## ago

lancia 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 e risolvi

----------

## Lux-68

 *ago wrote:*   

> lancia 
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

Purtroppo anche così non si riesce a compilare alla fine ottengo:

```

* revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

* you have the following choices:

* - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

* - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

*   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

* - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

* - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

*   remove temporary files, and try again.

*   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

* To remove temporary files, please run:

* rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

purtroppo ho perso l'utilizzo di konsole e diventa difficile salvare tutta la schermata dell'output. 

Ho letto un pò di documentazione di come aggiornare il sistema la volta che ho aggiornato il sistema con successo ho eseguito i seguenti passi:

```

# emerge --sync

# etc-update

# emerge -uavDN world

```

nell'aggiornamento precedente avevo dovuto inserire alcuni parametri (USE) in /etc/portage/package.use e eseguivo 

```

# emerge -uavDN world --autounmask-write

```

effettuavo alla fine un 

```

# emerge --depclean

```

Dopo questo passo alcuni dei pacchetti venivano eliminati e dovevo reistallarli. Ma il sistema era funzionante.

La procedura è corretta? Manca qualche passo?

Grazie per la pazienza.

----------

